# Random crashes KERNELBASE.DLL



## Luffe (Feb 4, 2012)

Error message:

Exception Code : EXCEPTION_SYS_ERROR
Exception Address : 0x7711b9bc
Exception Module : C:\Windows\syswow64\KERNELBASE.dll

This only happens when I play vindictus.

I have reinstalled & DLed several times doesn't help at all.

Specs:

OS: Windows 7 64bit home edition SP1
CPU: Intel Core i5 2500k @ 3.30GHz
GPU: Nvidia 520GT 
400 Watt PS
16GB DDR3 RAM 4x4x4x4
Motherboard: Intel Corporation DP67DE (LGA1155)


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello
first when you download and install the game do not change the default location of the game where it installs (so if it installs in C:\program files...) leave it to that directory and do not change it

also try to install the latest drivers for your video card


----------



## Luffe (Feb 4, 2012)

I updated everything and still getting the error, ill upload a error log.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

did you leave the installer to install the game in the default location?


----------



## Luffe (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes but I guess the last patch made a memory leak.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Download Revo uninstaller from my sig
open it and check if you can find the game in the list
if you did right click on it and choose uninstall, also remove all the game's remains from the HDD and from the registry when prompted
restart your PC and try to install the game to its default location


----------



## Luffe (Feb 4, 2012)

Ive done everything you said and it didnt help at all and lately all my games and even IE, firefox, and google chrome have been crashing ALL the errors have to do with the KERNELBASE.DLL


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

According to the log file the error is: 



> L 02/29/2012 - 18:30:21: Out of memoryL 02/29/2012 - 18:30:27: --Write Paged Pool status--
> L 02/29/2012 - 18:30:27: --Write Memory status--
> L 02/29/2012 - 18:30:27: MemoryLoad 20 / 100
> L 02/29/2012 - 18:30:27: TotalPhys 16361.457
> ...


"Out of memory" Error. - Vindictus HQ

It seems if you have the dual core support option checked the game will cause the error.


----------

